# Hwa-Rang Hyung



## Azulx (Jun 15, 2016)

This is a video of me performing Hwa-Rang Hyung a Korean form. This is the 7th form that we learn. I am performing it for my 1st geup test.The beginning of the video consists of me answering questions from my Head Instructor, in regards to the form's history.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 18, 2016)

This is the first time I've seen a Taekwondo form, and honestly I was expecting more kicks in there, but oh well. I wanted to ask about the breathing, what it's purpose is and how it should be done (I've never heard breathing done like that before to such an extent as you demonstrated)?


----------



## Azulx (Jun 18, 2016)

Midnight-shadow said:


> This is the first time I've seen a Taekwondo form, and honestly I was expecting more kicks in there, but oh well. I wanted to ask about the breathing, what it's purpose is and how it should be done (I've never heard breathing done like that before to such an extent as you demonstrated)?



Hey thanks for commenting!  The best way I can explain the breathing is to emphasize the move count. Certain moves are to be performed in different motions. These motions consist of different breathing speeds. In this form the only breathing differences are for the turning kicks. Honestly I displayed a poor example for the breathing speeds as well as emphasizing the turning kicks. I think they look like front kicks in the video. The breathing exhalations are not mandatory to be emphasized. I do them for forms that have different motions to emphasize them. It is actually not uncommon to use that practice.


----------



## Azulx (Jun 18, 2016)

Midnight-shadow said:


> This is the first time I've seen a Taekwondo form, and honestly I was expecting more kicks in there, but oh well. I wanted to ask about the breathing, what it's purpose is and how it should be done (I've never heard breathing done like that before to such an extent as you demonstrated)?



As far as why there aren't many kicks in the form. To my knowledge in the Chang Hon forms that we use , there aren't many kicks in the colored belt forns. Which surprises many people since they think TKD is a kick heavy art. My last form which is called Joon-Gun , only had 2 I believe just like this one. Maybe KKW TKD forms have more kicks, but I am not familiar with that style.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 18, 2016)

Azulx said:


> Hey thanks for commenting!  The best way I can explain the breathing is to emphasize the move count. Certain moves are to be performed in different motions. These motions consist of different breathing speeds. In this form the only breathing differences are for the turning kicks. Honestly I displayed a poor example for the breathing speeds as well as emphasizing the turning kicks. I think they look like front kicks in the video. The breathing exhalations are not mandatory to be emphasized. I do them for forms that have different motions to emphasize them. It is actually not uncommon to use that practice.



So, it's not so much how you breath but timing the breath with the techniques? That's an interesting concept, and quite different to the breathing in the forms I practice.


----------



## Azulx (Jun 18, 2016)

Midnight-shadow said:


> So, it's not so much how you breath but timing the breath with the techniques? That's an interesting concept, and quite different to the breathing in the forms I practice.



Yes exactly, and I can speak only for my school of course. There are a couple motions that I am familiar with in our forms. 'Slow Motion' a slow exhalation that requires no "TCH" sound. 'Fast Motion' quick and aggressive but breathing remains normal. 'Continous motion' breathing in once and exhaling on the multiple moves.  'Connecting Motion' (my favorite) connecting two techniques with one breath. There is also Releasing Motion, Consecutive Motion, and quick motion. It can get complicated.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 18, 2016)

Azulx said:


> This is a video of me performing Hwa-Rang Hyung a Korean form. This is the 7th form that we learn.



Interesting. Hwa-Rang is the 8th tul in the Chang Hun system Gen. Choi developed. Does your school omit one of the lower patterns?

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Azulx (Jun 18, 2016)

chrispillertkd said:


> Interesting. Hwa-Rang is the 8th tul in the Chang Hun system Gen. Choi developed. Does your school omit one of the lower patterns?
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



Yes, we do not use Toi-Gye Hyung.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 18, 2016)

Azulx said:


> Yes exactly, and I can speak only for my school of course. There are a couple motions that I am familiar with in our forms. 'Slow Motion' a slow exhalation that requires no "TCH" sound. 'Fast Motion' quick and aggressive but breathing remains normal. 'Continous motion' breathing in once and exhaling on the multiple moves.  'Connecting Motion' (my favorite) connecting two techniques with one breath. There is also Releasing Motion, Consecutive Motion, and quick motion. It can get complicated.



This is not, strictly speaking correct according to Gen. Choi. Any school is free to do things they way they want, of course, but breathing in patterns is really a training method to develop breath control (which is one of the six aspects of the Theories of Power). The way breathing is developed in Taekwon-Do is to increase stamina and speed, as well as help condition the body against being hit and help increase the power of one's own attacks (or blocks) by concentrating all of one's energy at a the moment of impact. 

The method of breathing proper to Taekwon-Do patterns (omitting for the moment slow motion techniques) is to slowly inhale and then sharply exhale the breath at the moment of impact. This exhaling is to tense the abdomen to concentrate maximum effort on the delivery of the technique as well as to tighten the muscles to help protect you if you're hit. Ultimately, over time, you develop the ability to tighten not just the abdominal muscles but the muscles of the whole body for a split second and then relax again so one's speed isn't hindered. 

During free sparring the emphasis isn't on the audible aspect of breathing but the emphasis on concentrating the muscles during a short exhalation remains.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Azulx (Jun 18, 2016)

chrispillertkd said:


> This is not, strictly speaking correct according to Gen. Choi. Any school is free to do things they way they want, of course, but breathing in patterns is really a training method to develop breath control (which is one of the six aspects of the Theories of Power). The way breathing is developed in Taekwon-Do is to increase stamina and speed, as well as help condition the body against being hit and help increase the power of one's own attacks (or blocks) by concentrating all of one's energy at a the moment of impact.
> 
> The method of breathing proper to Taekwon-Do patterns (omitting for the moment slow motion techniques) is to slowly inhale and then sharply exhale the breath at the moment of impact. This exhaling is to tense the abdomen to concentrate maximum effort on the delivery of the technique as well as to tighten the muscles to help protect you if you're hit. Ultimately, over time, you develop the ability to tighten not just the abdominal muscles but the muscles of the whole body for a split second and then relax again so one's speed isn't hindered.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this. I din't know how to explain the breathing without just briefly explaining the different motions in TKD. You're breakdown is a lot more clear and informative.   We also used to omit Yul-Gok and Joon-Gun Hyung, but we now use them.


----------

